# St.Jean's In January



## JustinIverson (24 Oct 2004)

Hey who isn't gunna make it for St.Jean for this november but is going to be going in January??? Hopefully thats when im gone because I just have my fitness test to do next friday October 29th, Considering i just starting my application on September 22 of this year... I am so excited to do this its a great career ahead of me...By the way im going for Infantry as a NCM hopefully after boost myself up to an Officer if anything goes good..

If anyone wants to chat on msn or write to me at Infantry_Soldier_04@hotmail.com im on it quite a bit 
I'm 18/m/Amherstburg, Ontario

Thank you everyone.


----------



## JustinIverson (26 Oct 2004)

Come on people someone has to know that they arent making it to the one in november??? just wanted to meet some of you before we leave..


----------



## Gouki (26 Oct 2004)

Well... if the powers that be lay off the smack and find my required docs, I'm hoping to make it by January but it's looking worse and worse each day.


----------



## bigwig (26 Oct 2004)

Ill be graduating  BMQ on the 27th of January. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Gouki (26 Oct 2004)

In typical non-sensical fashion, I suddenly get my call today after all the BS I've went through w/ recruiting the last 3 months (believe me, it was anything far from the usual).

Going into Winnipeg next Monday for my Interview, Medical and Physical in the same day. Won't have to stay at that shitty Carlton hotel overnight either thank God.

While I don't have my date yet, Justin it looks like there is a strong chance I may just be loaded on to the January course. Now wouldn't that top it off, we just meet today and we end up in the same platoon?


----------



## jarko (27 Oct 2004)

Did anyone actually merit listed get a call from the CFRC that they are starting there basic in January, I got merit listed yesterday so hopefully i will be called for the january BMQ


----------



## EasyCo (27 Oct 2004)

I really really hope(although unlikely) I can get to St-Jean by Jan.  I've just submitted my application and should be getting a call next week(so the recruiter says).
If I stay in this job for much longer I'm going to shoot myself, I feel like my brain is rotting away.  All my education for what? making bloody orgcharts and photocopies..

 :threat:


----------



## Kevin_B (27 Oct 2004)

I got called on oct 20 and going to basic on jan 11. Going 011 Armour, see you there.


----------



## Bob the builder (27 Oct 2004)

I hope I can get to st.jeans by january... but my file is going to take forever since im transfering from reserves to regs .

luckily for me , while Im waiting I still get to play with the guns, just like when i go in tomorow


----------



## Butters (28 Oct 2004)

Well, I'm hoping to get into the November one, but I doubt it. I completed everything... my medical was sent out around October 10th to Borden, had my interview 2 days after. The officer who did my interview said,  "I find you very competitive and suitable for the Canadian Forces." From reading past and present post on the froum I'd say my medical will be back somtime mid Decemeber. So, I'm guessing Jan. for me, hopefully.


----------



## jarko (28 Oct 2004)

Is there bmq in December ?? If not whens the next one after january?? March??


----------



## Gouki (29 Oct 2004)

I think the next one is around Jan 10th, give or take a few days.


----------



## Morgs (1 Nov 2004)

hey guys, i have my interview and medical on the 3rd...
i dont know how likely it will be for us lot to get in in january. im going 043 or 011 (reg, obviously) 
anywhooo that being said, i really hope we all do. good luck to you all and hope to see you there in jan ;D


----------



## Gouki (1 Nov 2004)

well la dee da..

Was told by the recruiter that given my previous work and educational experience, he is "unsure if I can commit myself" to the Regular Forces. He told me to stick with my job for 4 months, and volunteer for some junk, and come back and the job will be there.

While I am not at all happy with this, and think that this is stupid, I have no real choice other than to do what he asks.

On the bright side, it gives me four more months to get into shape for the Infantry. On the dark side, it means I'm trapped here at home for four more months.

 :-\


----------



## EasyCo (2 Nov 2004)

Why? Because  you haven't held a job long enough to show that you can commit?


----------



## Gouki (2 Nov 2004)

Yeah pretty much. I guess leaving the Reserves because they told me to wait 2 years to get QL3 qualified was somehow illogical of me to do. Because it's perfectly reasonable to wait 2 years to get your basic freaking course. 

I guess the 9 months of muay thai kickboxing 4 nights a week isn't enough to show I can commit to hard work (and if you know muay thai you know how tough it can be) or that I train 2 hours a day, or had my current job for 9 months and it has waaay more BS in it than the Reserves did..

Whatever.. like I said, least it gives me 4 more months to train right?


----------

